# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Busta paga - Paga base - Contratto 4 Livello

## Ang3ls

Salve a tutti, per prima cosa vorrei farvi i miei complimenti per il servizio offerto da questo forum, specie per persone come me che non capisce molto di questo settore, e che di punto in bianco si è ritrovato a farsi domande alle quali non sa rispondere.
Venendo all'argomento di mio interesse, vorrei chiedervi, io sono assunto a tempo indeterminato in un'azienda inquadrato al 4° livello del CCNL Commercio... su internet ho scaricato il contratto (credo sia quello giusto CCNL COMMERCIO TERZIARIO) e scorrendo le varie pagine sono arrivato a quelle relative al trattamento economico dove è stabilito che per un 4° livello la paga base contrattuale è di 1.210,00... mentre nella mia busta paga posso notare una paga base di poco più di 900  e la presenza di un'altra voce (Contingenza) di poco più di 500  ... Secondo voi è naturale ?
Altro quesito, visto che in questa ditta sono un programmatore "fact-totum" (spero si scriva così) il 4° livello non credo sia molto indicato... non voglio peccare di presunzione ma leggendo le caratteristiche dei livelli (descritti nel contratto) opterei per un primo livello... ma accetto cmq indicazioni e ogni critica e suggerimento su cosa fare... 
Scusate se mi sono dilungato troppo
Grazie

----------


## alvin

Per l'esattezza il IV livello ha un paga totale 1445.68 (paga base + cont), compreso l'aumento ultimo di settembre.
Le 1.200 che tu hai visto nel ccnl sono le vecchie retribuzioni..che grazia a Dio con i rinnovi contrattuali aumentano..altrimenti il potere d'acquisto che già è ai minimi storici sprofonderebbe. 
Per il livello dovresti descrivere esattamente cosa fa l'azienda e soprattutto di cosa ti occupi tu. Il I livello credo che tranne se sei un programmatore compagno di scuola di Bill Gates sia un miraggio. Scherzi a parte è veramente difficile che un azienda di questo settore ti dia il I livello così di botto...potrebbe farlo ma bisogna capire effettivamente il contesto che lo richiama (le tue esperienze prec, le qualifiche acquisite, le possibilità aziendali...insomma una miriade di cose). Se ritieni di avere delle competenze professionali tali da incidere sulla produttività aziendale potresti al limite chiedere un premio di produttività o un superminimo...ma anche questi istituti contrattuali sono da riportare nel contesto reali in cui ti trovi.

----------


## itaka963

> Salve a tutti, per prima cosa vorrei farvi i miei complimenti per il servizio offerto da questo forum, specie per persone come me che non capisce molto di questo settore, e che di punto in bianco si è ritrovato a farsi domande alle quali non sa rispondere.
> Venendo all'argomento di mio interesse, vorrei chiedervi, io sono assunto a tempo indeterminato in un'azienda inquadrato al 4° livello del CCNL Commercio... su internet ho scaricato il contratto (credo sia quello giusto CCNL COMMERCIO TERZIARIO) e scorrendo le varie pagine sono arrivato a quelle relative al trattamento economico dove è stabilito che per un 4° livello la paga base contrattuale è di 1.210,00... mentre nella mia busta paga posso notare una paga base di poco più di 900  e la presenza di un'altra voce (Contingenza) di poco più di 500  ... Secondo voi è naturale ?
> Altro quesito, visto che in questa ditta sono un programmatore "fact-totum" (spero si scriva così) il 4° livello non credo sia molto indicato... non voglio peccare di presunzione ma leggendo le caratteristiche dei livelli (descritti nel contratto) opterei per un primo livello... ma accetto cmq indicazioni e ogni critica e suggerimento su cosa fare... 
> Scusate se mi sono dilungato troppo
> Grazie

  Buongiorno Ang3Is...quello che ti consiglio è chiedere all'ufficio del personale una fotocopia del contratto applicato, perchè spesso quello che trovi su internet potrebbe non essere aggiornato o spesso soggetto ad interpretazioni non corrette da chi non è del settore. Quello che devi prendere in considerazione, avendo in mano il cedolino, è il lordo e non le varie voci (base, contingenza, super minimo....etc..) e confrontarlo con quello che ti daranno. Verificane la data e poi confrontalo con altri di data più recente. Onestamente non credo che l'Azienda si metta nelle condizioni di non rispettare la retribuzione lorda aggiornata, visto che i programmi sono aggiornati, quindi considerarti un lordo diverso da quello corretto. Per quanto riguarda il livello, quello va concordato, se ritieni di svolgere mansioni non adeguate. e può essere modificato. purchè in meglio. Il contratto del Terziario è piuttosto vasto e comprende più settori, (servizi, turismo, pubblici esercizi, etc..) quindi se vuoi entrare nello specifico mi devi dare più informazioni e specificare meglio di che si occupa l'Azienda.

----------


## Ang3ls

Grazie ad entrambi per la risposta immediata... la paga base + contingenza (beata ignoranza... ma grazie!) si aggira sui valori che cortesemente mi hai fornito quindi lo elimino dalle cose che non mi tornano... per quanto riguarda la mansione beh .... questa ditta è veramente piccolissima siamo in 3 compreso il titolare ... e io mi occupo della realizzazione di progetti, programmazione, grafica pubblicitaria, programmazione e gestione reti, server ... etc etc etc
Ma se ho ben capito questa discussione è da prendere e discutere a tavolino... grazie infinite ad entrambi 
Ang3ls

----------


## alvin

> Buongiorno Ang3Is...quello che ti consiglio è chiedere all'ufficio del personale una fotocopia del contratto applicato, perchè spesso quello che trovi su internet potrebbe non essere aggiornato o spesso soggetto ad interpretazioni non corrette da chi non è del settore. Quello che devi prendere in considerazione, avendo in mano il cedolino, è il lordo e non le varie voci (base, contingenza, super minimo....etc..) e confrontarlo con quello che ti daranno. Verificane la data e poi confrontalo con altri di data più recente. Onestamente non credo che l'Azienda si metta nelle condizioni di non rispettare la retribuzione lorda aggiornata, visto che i programmi sono aggiornati, quindi considerarti un lordo diverso da quello corretto. Per quanto riguarda il livello, quello va concordato, se ritieni di svolgere mansioni non adeguate. e può essere modificato. purchè in meglio. Il contratto del Terziario è piuttosto vasto e comprende più settori, (servizi, turismo, pubblici esercizi, etc..) quindi se vuoi entrare nello specifico mi devi dare più informazioni e specificare meglio di che si occupa l'Azienda.

  
repetita iuvant :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

